# Pleeaaasssseeeee, don't help!



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Cutting some cabinet doors today, LOML insisted on helping me. She would hold pieces for me when I was cutting down sheet goods. When I started cutting doors on the TS I told her to stay back and not grab the doors coming off the saw. 7th door and she forgot, she reached out and grabbed it. The saw grabbed it back from her and threw it at me. Couldn't quite get everything out of the way in time, got my arm.


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

Ouch, could have been worse. Thankfully its not.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

OUCHY…......................Makes me cringe a little. She was only trying to help.


----------



## j_olsen (Sep 19, 2009)

OUCH is right!!
Dan you should have paid the 85 shipping and handling!!


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

Look on the bright side, at least it will grow back!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Sorry Dan, it happens very fast it's going to hurt for a while I had an accident last Thursday too.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

GMman, you aint like that guy that did lose the family jewels are you?


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I damaged my left hip pretty bad.
I'm trying to get use to crutches.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

It was close to the family jewels. lol lol


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Hearing about accidents is no fun. I'm always leary of asking one of my children to help with the saw.

Hope everything get back to normal fast.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Now would be an excellent time to use her guilt for some new tools ;^)

Glad it wasn't any worse.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

lew don't say that she must feel bad enough.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

Dan,

I was just about to mention what Lew said. Look at it this way. You are helping her to forgive herself for the accedent by letting her buy you the tool that you maybe couldn't afford yesterday.

Just a thought


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

PS

Let us know what you get!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow big ouch


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Not good…hope you heal up fast.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

That is why the LOML won't even come into my shop. LOL I do enough damage on my own.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I know what you mean . I had a neighbour come ask me to cut some wood for him ,he would not stop pulling on the wood as it came near him out of the saw and off the table,as he stood down the other end of the saw waiting patiently. I asked him repeatedly not to touch it but instinctively he was overwhelmed and thought he was helping.I had to shut down the saw and explain the dangers to him before he walked round to where I was standing to my eventual relief.sorry about your accident/mishap.Alistair


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

She just likes to stay close to me, she worries about my health issues and does not want me working on anything alone. NOW she understands about not grabbing the wood coming out of the Saw. LOL


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your accident, and not to make light of it, but it brought a subject to mind. Once I think it out, I will blog and ask for opinions.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Dan,
Glad to see it wasn't worse.

Lesson learnt.

d


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow….........you did get an ouchy!! I hope you mend quickly.

Robin Renee'

AKA…........Woodchic


----------



## merle (Nov 5, 2009)

been there done that


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

For some reason, it seems to be human nature to try to "help" by catching off the table saw.
I've had numerous people do that over the years and it scares me to death. The only people I allow to do 
that are those I have trained. Even then I am leery. I guess i'm sort of a loner when it comes to woodworking.

Glad you weren't hurt worse.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

ouch.

glad you're well enough and can type this thread 

curious - does the TS have a riving knife? how did the saw grab hold of the offcut? - the more we know, the more we'll learn to anticipate for in time of need


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Purplev, No riv knife, it is a Ridgid TS2400. Splitter is very thin and flexable enough that the side pressure she put on the door caught the blade and just snatched right up and back.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

glad you are o.k. ,

i don't let anyone help me ,
unless like kent i have trained them myself .
they just don't understand the forces involved .
i'm even leary of them touching the work ,
as the oils and grime on their hands 
mess with the sanding/finishing .

so how did the door fare ?
salvageable ?

at least this is worth breakfast in bed ,
and whatever …............?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm glad my wife doesn't like to "help".

I really don't like operating machinery with anyone around at all. It's just another thing to worrry about when other folks are nearby.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Door is trashed as is my blade. The sudden bind between the blade and fence bent the blade too. Charlie, she was not supposed to help, just stay back out of the way, she just couldn't help herself. LOL She learned why I didn't want her to help and I have more wood and blades. She's a hell of a good cook, so I forgave her. LMAO


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm with CharlieM1958. But stuff like that Dan, including a nice bruise on my tummy, got me into using the guard and rigorously upgrading the saw. Looks repairable, screws and glue?


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

That looks more like a wifey hit instead of a TS hit..glad you're ok. Injuries in our shops are like a lot of plane accidents…pilot error.


----------



## captkerk (Jul 11, 2009)

bruc101…I'd take offense to that, if it wasn't true.


----------



## captkerk (Jul 11, 2009)

My big old 1940's planer probably scares me most. And almost all the accidents in my shop are my fault…so they are pilot error.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

captkerk, is that pic a Gulfstream ?


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm a little concerned about the swelling I see in the picture. press gently, if it hurts all over its ok BUT if it hurts in just one spot, You need a picture to look at the bone. good luck


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

that's nasty!
Rick and I have a pretty good system of working together. But when the table saw turns on I just back away. I don't even watch. If something horrible was to happen, I couldn't stop it and I wouldn't want to watch it happen. 
The table saw is not my friend. Don't like it. Never will. uh uh

Once your wound starts healing, (and I'm sure your wife is taking really good care of your right now), your wife needs some pampering. She must feel horrible!


----------



## captkerk (Jul 11, 2009)

bruc101, it's a CRJ in United paint from when my company used to fly as United Express.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

hi capt…When I first noticed the pic it looked like maybe a gs4 or 5 but the pic so small I couldn't tell. I thought the engines looked a little small for gs5 and it was lower then the gs5. CRJ a nice craft. Has it got a HUD in it?


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ya I get injuries when my wifes in my shop with me too papadan ;P….yes..of course…working


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow, that looks like it hurt….glad you are ok though…..nothing worse then seeing accidents around power tools….too easy to have a very bad outcome….I bet though that the lesson will stick…no more grabbing the outfeed from the TS….


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

Take a bite back papadan show em whos boss! ah hope its a quick n easy healin bro!


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Yep good cut. Well it's all healed by now….

Took me about 10 comments down before I could figure out what LOML was.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm with Ken when it come to working in the shop I'm a loner as well. Sorry to hear about your mishap and may you mend quickly. Thanks for posting it raise the level of alertness….Blkcherry


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I've almost always worked alone, and have devised so many ways of doing things by myself that "help" usually just gets in the way.

A few years ago, while my BIL was visiting, I was ripping down some boards. Nothing long or awkward - everything going nicely onto my workbench/outfeed table. BIL just couldn't resist trying to "help" the boards come off of the saw in spite of me waving him back and shaking my head "NO". After 3-4 wave offs, I finally shut things down and told him to please stand back and just watch. Sure hurt his feelings and SWMBO gave me hell later. - lol

A couple of years ago, #2 daughter and SIL wanted to make something and we scheduled a day for them. Daughter has a little shop experience, but SIL had only watched a few woodworking shows on TV. They wanted to do it themselves, so we planned on taking most of the day to do a job that I could have done in a couple of hours.

MIL was visiting, and she and SWMBO said that they wanted to come to the shop and watch. They got pretty annoyed when I said that this wasn't a spectator sport and I didn't want the kids distracted while I was showing them how to use power tools without bleeding. One more arrow in the quiver of reasons why SWMBO should have married the other guy. - lol


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I hope you are well now after 3 month does she still help you)
or can you just buy tools as you want )

Dennis


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Nothing left but the scar, and she still insist on helping me in the shop. BUT, she walks out side when I turn on the TS. LOL


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

One day, my two sons and I were working in my shop. My sons were working on something in one part of the shop and I was cutting some pieces on the TS. I was cutting a piece of 3/8" ply when somehow the piece grabbed and the saw through this piece about 12" square back at me like a frisby. It hit me in the rib cage. It knocked out my breath. I was stumbling around trying to catch my breath and of course I could not talk. I was trying to motion to my sons to turn off the saw. The boys were panicing because they thought I had killed myself. After all was said and done, I had a bruise about 4" in diameter and probably a cracked rib (I never went to have it X-rayed). If it had been caught on video, I am sure it was quite funny. Anyway, I learned never to let go of the piece no matter how uncomfortable it gets. I am very glad that piece was not a narrow piece as it might have impaled me and could have been much worse.


----------



## Hoakie (May 8, 2007)

Ouch, glad you were not hurt more seriously. I'm with you…if she can cook, she is a keeper.


----------

